# Raising a baby sparrow.



## MiztressWinter (Apr 30, 2010)

Well...I have a new baby! Lol Just when I thought I would never have another child, this little guy fell into my lap. 

I walked outside my home this morning and there he was. Right on my porch. He hoped over to me and onto my shoe and just sat there. I tried to walk away and gently shoo him off, but he tucked himself on the side of my leg and just sat there. Who could resist that, right? Well I've named him Peek, because of the way he kept peeking around my leg at me. I've been reading a bunch about raising a fledgling sparrow online (thanks DAN!) and I think I can get him through until he can fly. Wish me good luck. I have to feed Peek every 30 mins to an hour. Whew. This is harder than my REAL kids were lol

Winter

P.S. If any of you have ever done this, or have any tips, please feel free to share!

And just to let all of you know, I observed him for a few hours. Waiting to see if a mother would return for him. She never did


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Apr 30, 2010)

I watched my mom raise a baby owl back to health once. We put it in a shoe box filled with tissue paper (it really dug that).


----------



## SpaceCadet (May 1, 2010)

When living in the woods in Pittsburgh, we found a baby squirrel on the street and took it in. We read up on shit at the library. Kept it in a Crown Royal bag with bits of dry grass and random cloth. We had to feed it every hour, also. We made a shitload off of people showing it to them. Enough to get Enfamil and a handle of whiskey.


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 7, 2010)

I'm both happy and sad to announce that Peak has flown the coup. That's right guys, I released him the other day. He was well fed (fat lol) and healthy and able to fly on his own. I observed him catching worms outside in my yard before he took off up into my tree. He's more than capable of caring for himself now..and that's what's important. I'm real glad I was able to be a part of his life, even if for just a short while. Here's some more cute pics I got of him. I also have two video's I will add to this thread, once I get them to cooperate and upload for me! lol

Winter


----------



## wildboy860 (May 7, 2010)

My grandmother used to rescue, animals abandoned by there mothers all the time when I was younger. she raised a baby deer, a baby squirrel, a few birds and I forget what else.


----------



## ridegnu (May 7, 2010)

This was a sweet thread to read first thing in the morning. Good work


----------



## Pickles (May 8, 2010)

I remember my family taking in an abandoned baby sparrow we found on our property when I was 5 or 6, keeping him in a shoe box, feeding him, and I remember watching him fly away when he was better. Even though I was young and contributed only a little, I remember feeling so happy watching the little guy fly away, knowing that we saved his life and that if we hadn't, no one else would have.

Congrats on nursing Peek back to health, Winter. Awesome little story.
And really cute pics 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (May 8, 2010)

I was on my way to pick a few things up in town, and went to stop at the gas station, and just as I look forward from my turning check, there is a little fledgling right in the middle of the road! I slammed on my brakes, as some guy in an RV behind me starts freaking out, but I don't care...i didn't run over it! I pick the little guy up, and sit in my car, just to give him a good going over to make sure he's OK. He seems fine, healthy and lust learning how to fly Is my guess. After reading this thread, i had been reading a few other things on fledglings, and how they learn to fly...by trial and error. So i get him out of the car, and just walk into the bush, away from the road...but not before snapping a couple pix before seeing it on it's way. I put him in a forested area close to where he was found, so he won't be too far way from his mates. I quickly remove my hand , to see if he's getting the flying thing, and he does a a nice flying controlled fall, hes getting it. I guess this sort of thing must be more common that i though, but being spring and all, not a surprise. I guess the bird peep on the street is "STPers are good for handouts, and learning how to fly"!

Pix are a bit blurry, i didn't have time to take good pix...my focus was on the fledgling.


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 8, 2010)

Adorable! Yay Dan!


----------



## joemojave (May 8, 2010)

I dont know what you are feeding it with, but I have most of a bag of baby cockatiel food that I'd be glad to send you if you want it. PM me your address if you want it.


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 9, 2010)

Joe...thanks so much for the offer but if you read the entire thread you would see that peek is gone. I released him. Thanks so much though! So kind of you to offer


----------



## joemojave (May 9, 2010)

Oops, sorry. The offer still stands, though, for anyone who decides to take in a baby bird.


----------



## graven (May 11, 2010)

The most important thing I could tell you: watch where you step!

Birds get accustomed to being around people and won't get out of the way if you don't see them.


----------

